# Cal 28 flushdeck



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have just purchased a Cal 28 flushdeck and am thrilled and excited at the prospect of finally fulfilling a lifelong dream.

She is definitely a project, although she handled well motoring from Half Moon Bay to her new home in San Francisco Bay in 10-12 foot swells.

I look forward to perusing the articles here and would love to hear from anyone who has done some major refurbishing - I need to install and wire 110V AC, redo the 12V system, add batteries etc. etc. just for starters. As she is 42 years old, and being an old Ford man, I look forward to restoring her much as I would to an old '67 Mustang although with the additional benefits of taking her out and sail.

I am sure you will see my name on the forums asking some inane questions - please forgive my inexperience - but at 61 years young, time isn't on my side.

You have a great site here and I hope to contribute to it positively.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Have a great time with the Cal 28.

I rebuilt a Cal 20 with my brother, and I looked over a Cal 28 flush deck like yours closely once. They are surprisingly solid and seaworthy, easy to work on, and should be fun to sail.

Post some pictures.


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim

Thanks for the welcome ...

I haven't sailed in 25 years but she does seem very seaworthy. I'm sure she is easy to work on (for someone who knows what they are doing). For me, she's a challenge - but one I will enjoy working on.


----------



## RBS2 (8 mo ago)

Cal28 said:


> Jim
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ...
> 
> I haven't sailed in 25 years but she does seem very seaworthy. I'm sure she is easy to work on (for someone who knows what they are doing). For me, she's a challenge - but one I will enjoy working on.


Divorce cost me my Cal 28 flush deck. I loved that boat. I created a web site for the Cal 28, and other Cals. Cal 28 Sailboat Cal Sailboats Cal Boats Cal Yachts Classic Plastic Jensen Marine Cal 28 Bill Lathrop Jack Jensen Good Old Boat Please enjoy your boat. I had great plans of completely redoing her and beefing up her rigging, cockpit drains, etc. Now just part of a dream. They are getting harder to find online. Enjoy your boat!


----------

